
Datastream.io – Real-Time Anomaly Detection Using Python, Elasticsearch and Kibana - juanriaza
https://github.com/MentatInnovations/datastream.io
======
trevvr
This looks really interesting. There are a number of "peak identification"
tools for scipy but this is the first anomaly detection set I've seen. It will
be interesting to see how, from a process point of view, it handles things
like SPC rules.

